# Symphonic Overture, Dedicated to Forum Member JOSEFINA.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Hello, first of all I want to say I am back on the forum proper after atleast a month's break from daily visits, as I recently moved house and it was a extremely stressful situation and I ran into alot of problems which made me alot worse off mentally & physically.
But it's over and I am finally in a comfortable enough position were I think I can finally start to compose again, something which I haven't done for over a month now..

With that said, I have been working on this Overture for atleast 2-4 months, although it has all been sketches and I am ready to compose the piece proper, a Overture in 1 movement, tempo Adagio <-> Allegro. More specific tempo & mood markings will be seen on the manuscript itself when I begin to compose the non-sketch version.

As stated in the title, dedicated to Josefina not just for being a friend, but truly understanding and even being a victim to the mental troubles I have endured for the best part of my life, I have no real friends, especially people who understand my struggles, so for this I dedicated a Overture to him.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry to say I have nothing to show for it as of now, but I will get right back on schedule and start composing it very soon. Also sorry for future images of my manuscripts - I have downgraded to taking pictures on my outdated IPod since I gave my tablet away for free to my brother, since he needed it.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Sorry to say since I gave away my tablet, I tried taking photos on my outdated IPod but the images are small and terrible quality.

Not really sure how to upload any decent photos now, but I am sure I will find a way eventually.

-----------
Aside from that looking forward to the upcoming Monday, going to get a new beautiful fountain pen to replace the cheap and terrible one I have which is almost broke.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't know what to say, Jamie.

I am deeply touched just by the fact that despite everything that you have been going through you made time to work at composing a piece of music for me. Sometimes when we are low and stuck in the mud it takes everything we've got just to get out of bed much less succeed at even picking up a pen or putting a few words together. Thank you for all the energy you have spent on my behalf. I admire your courage, too. :kiss:

Your Friend,

Jo


----------

